# vr6 swap into a vw fox



## VR6FOX (Jun 1, 2007)

i was given an 89 vw fox n my friends sister has a 04 gti vr6 with rear end damage . were wondering what it would take to put the vr6 into the fox for drag racing only. all help is needed were all new to the v dub scene n no nothing about them.if not what would be a goodmotor to put in the fox for drag racing


----------



## 2bvwcrzy (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: vr6 swap into a vw fox (VR6FOX)*

That would be a serious contender and a blast! There is a difference in how the engines are mounted though. Custom work would have to be done to put in there.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: vr6 swap into a vw fox (2bvwcrzy)*

scrape the fox and buy my rabbit shell, i work in levittown , and if u want it ill even tow it over for free. id make a vr6 project and u could keep it streetable way easier.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: vr6 swap into a vw fox (bloody dismemberment)*

034i Motorsport has or can get an adapter to mount a VR6 on the longitudinal Audi transmission. After that you're on your own. 
You'd be looking at making at least one motor mount, modifying the oil pan or front crossmember, and maybe doing something about the intake manifold. 
Good luck.


----------



## iluvfastcarz (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: vr6 swap into a vw fox (vr6swap)*

My buddy and I did some research on this and due to the fact that there were parts that are very hard to find or do not exist, I decided that I would save the VR6T idea for latter years. First off, the engine will be sitting very close behind the grille. Other than that, custom motor arms would have to be made. Those two things are not a big deal, but what turned me away from the project is that no one offers a flywheel and starter combo that will work with the 034 bell housing adapter and Audi transmission.


----------



## cbacon411 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: vr6 swap into a vw fox (iluvfastcarz)*

yeah youd be better off trying the swap in a mk1 jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

